# Noob Squad Raid EU-Baelgun



## Miages (20. Juli 2008)

Der Raid Noob Squad/Rumbler uvm. sucht: Hier Bewerben

- 1 Holypaladin
- 1 Heilschamane
- 1 Moonkindruide

Raidcontent: Gruul 2/2, Maghteridon 1/1, SSC 6/6, TK 4/4, ZA 6/6 Hyjal 5/5 BT 8/9
Raidzeiten: 25er: Mo,Di,Do,Fr 18:45-23:00 Uhr (Fr auch länger), ZA: Mi, So ca. 19:00 Uhr

Wir würden uns wünschen, dass Dein Equipstand so stark ist, dass wir Dich nicht equippen müssen.

Wir erwarten von Dir:

- dass Du und Dein PC in der Lage seid, 4-5 Stunden zu raiden.
- dass Du an Raidtagen an denen Du auch angemeldet und dabei bist dafür sorgst, dass nicht unbedingt etwas dazwischen kommen kann.
- dass Du in der Lage bist einzuschätzen, wann Du Ideen einbringen kannst und wann Du im TS besser ruhig bist.
- dass Du nicht gleich ausrastest, wenns mal nicht optimal läuft.
- dass Du in der Lage bist bis nach dem Raid zurückzustecken, wenn Du meinst Du wurdest nicht fair behaldelt.
- dass Du möglichst an 4/4 unserer 25er Raids über die volle Zeit teilnimmst.
- dass Du in der Lage bist alle 4 Tage 4-5h vollgepimpt durchzustehen.
- dass Du Deine Klasse beherrschst.


Sollte das obengenannte auf Dich zutreffen, freuen wir uns auf Deine Bewerbung in unserem Bewerbungsforum (eine Anmeldung ist nicht erforderlich, Postreply auf Deinen Klassenthread).

Atm sind wir im Progress an Illidan   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sind mit dem Raidbündnis erst im 2ten Quatal des Jahres angefangen zu Raiden. Die Orga Gilde Noob Squad transferierte in dem Zeitraum die Stamm Raidelite von Teldrassil nach Baelgun, um dort einen Neuanfang zu starten. 

Wenn du zu den gesuchten Klassen gehörst, dann schau doch einfach mal auf NOOB-SQUAD.DE vorbei. 
Wenn du schon auf Baelgun bist, können wir gerne ein Proberaid vereinbaren, falls du ne x-Bewerbung schickst, freuen wir uns auf ein TS-Gespräch.


----------

